# Tile floor color



## jlars00 (Nov 20, 2008)

We have just ordered new kitchen cabinets in a dark cherry with Ubatuba (Black with green tones) granite and stainless appliances. We want porcelain floors but cant agree on a color. Any thoughts?? The house is very modern.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

I would probably find the lightest tone in the granite and match the tile to that. Gotta bring some light into room.

I'm no expert interior decorator, just my personal preference, I like contrasting colors. A little take it for what it's worth note: I probably wouldn't have gone with a dark counter top on dark cabinets. Or at least do the island in a lighter color, either the counter top or the cabinets themselves, something to offset all the darkness. Along those same lines, I don't like light colored counter tops on natural color maple cabinets.

By the way, excellent choice on the dark cherry. I went with maple in my kitchen, and while I do like it, I still kick myself for not doing cherry.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

The floor needs to be neutral to let the wood and the granite stand out. A travertine works great with the ubatuba and the cherry wood. The floor will be the largest colorspot in the room, so if you want attention to the floor you can insert bits of ubatuba in the layout. Limestones are great too, but financially the travertine will be the best deal. Personally, I would stay neutral with some sort of natural stone to not detract from your beautiful ubatuba. Which brings up the backsplash question. Bring some of the floor to the BS and you will have tied the whole thing together. (FYI, I sold tile and stone and I do decor assistance for a living). I usually have an opinion, so before spending a ton of money, ask me, I will help if I can. ( on here I am free!)


----------



## jlars00 (Nov 20, 2008)

We are now leaning towards a solid cream colored porcelain tile that has a high shine and looks like marble (without the marbeling). 

We have decided on Porcelain because of wear issues and my wife would go nuts if it got chiped. 

We are also having almond colored tile sent over to see how it looks, It has marbeling through it and is *not* the high sheen finish. It has more of a texture to it. 

To answer the backsplash question my wife has ordered a 6" ubatuba backsplash. The granite order can still be changed but so far that is what is is on the menu. 

Thanks everyone for your imput, my wife and I are truely clueless and have really appreciated the sugestions. Keep um coming.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want the floor to stand out like the granite, then let it shine. If you have dogs and kids and no house keeper, use the neutral colors with some texture and no shine and the floor will fade away. There is usually more floor than counter so I tend to go more neutral so the counter is like the art. After you get input from everyone. Gather all the parts.. cabinet door with knob, floor tile, granite and paint chip. (maybe a glass of wine or cuppa tea) Set them in front of the new appliances. Then decide what you like best. We all have opinions, but it is your house, no choice is wrong if you like it. Although, designers have reasons, like neutrals balancing high energy colors and light bouncing off shine or being muted. I do suggest the under cabinet lights on the ubatuba though, that looks fabulous. It is gonna look great, don't stress, have fun, and don't forget to hug each other! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want the floor to stand out like the granite, then let it shine. If you have dogs and kids and no house keeper, use the neutral colors with some texture and no shine and the floor will fade away. There is usually more floor than counter so I tend to go more neutral so the counter is like the art. After you get input from everyone. Gather all the parts.. cabinet door with knob, floor tile, granite and paint chip. (maybe a glass of wine or cuppa tea) Set them in front of the new appliances. Then decide what you like best. We all have opinions, but it is your house, no choice is wrong if you like it. Although, designers have reasons, like neutrals balancing high energy colors and light bouncing off shine or being muted. I do suggest the under cabinet lights on the ubatuba though, that looks fabulous. It is gonna look great, don't stress, have fun, and don't forget to hug each other! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, didn't mean to do that! It rejected my first post, but sent it anyway.


----------

